# Today I used a Nook Color...



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

...to look up several things on Amazon.

Somewhere, a Barnes & Noble executive is weeping.  

-JM


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My most evil act ever (not really!) was while I was traveling, when I went into a Barnes & Noble store, and used B&N wifi to download an Amazon Kindle book to read on the Kindle app of my iPad!


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> My most evil act ever (not really!) was while I was traveling, when I went into a Barnes & Noble store, and used B&N wifi to download an Amazon Kindle book to read on the Kindle app of my iPad!


You, sir, are made of win.


----------

